# Hilfe beim Kauf von Steinfolie



## Aragorn (15. Aug. 2012)

Hallo Gemeinde,

ich will meinen Teichrand verschönern und habe da an Steinfolie gedacht. Da ich aber nicht wirklich was günstiges finde frage ich euch ob jemand einen Günstigen Anbieter kennt. Das günstigste was ich bisher gefunden habe ist

http://http://www.teichbau-garten.com/index.php/cat/c63_Steinfolie-Steinfolie.html?listing_sort=price_asc&listing_count=8

23,99€/lfm. 80cm. breit muss es schon sein.


----------



## neuemmendorfer (15. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Hilfe beim Kauf von Steinfolie*

Ich kann Dir nur davon abraten! Schon beim Verlegen springen die ersten Steinchen ab und spätestens bei Eis und Frost folgen die nächsten. Außerdem sieht die Folie sehr schnell sehr hässlich aus. Erst sammelt sich zwischen den Steinchen Schmutz und dann legt sich ein unansehlicher Biofilm darüber.


----------



## Aragorn (15. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Hilfe beim Kauf von Steinfolie*

und was gibt es für praktische, gut aussehende Alternativen statt Ufermatten und Steinfolie?

Hat jemand bereits Steinfolie und kann Fotos zur Verfügung stellen?


----------



## neuemmendorfer (15. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Hilfe beim Kauf von Steinfolie*

Was spricht denn gegen Ufermatten?


----------



## Aragorn (15. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Hilfe beim Kauf von Steinfolie*

Ufermatten gefallen mir optisch nicht, die habe ich gerade erst vom Teichrand entfernt und meine waren schon so verwurzelt das sie mir das Wasser aus dem Teich gesaugt haben.


----------



## klaus e (15. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Hilfe beim Kauf von Steinfolie*

Hallo Frank,
wenn dir die Ufermatten das Wasser aus dem Teich gesaugt haben, stimmt mit deiner Kapillarsperre was nicht. Ich jedenfalls kenne nix natürlicher wirkendes Ufer-Deko-Gedöns als ne gut eingewachsenen Ufermatte -da sieht man dann eigentlich nichts mehr von.


----------



## libsy (15. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Hilfe beim Kauf von Steinfolie*

Das denke ich mal auch. Eine richtig zugewachsene Ufermatte ist sicher das genialste.
Ich habe auch Ufermatte, würde sie auch niemals wieder wegmachen.
Es wächst schon __ Pfennigkraut darauf und das gesäte.
Sicherlich muss man Geduld haben, bis alles zugewachsen ist.
Aber die Steinfolie kann ich mir schon vorstellen, dass mit der Zeit keine Steinchen mehr darauf sind.


----------



## tomsteich (15. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Hilfe beim Kauf von Steinfolie*

Hallo Frank,

da kann ich Klaus nur zustimmen. Natürlich saugt die Ufermatte, sonst würde diese ja auch nicht so schön bewachsen. Wenn Du Wasserverlust hattest, hast Du die Folie und UM nicht hochgeklappt.

Von was war Deine Ufermatte denn so stark verwurzelt? Dann hast Du diese doch nicht mehr gesehen, oder?

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## Michael der 2. (15. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Hilfe beim Kauf von Steinfolie*

Hi

Wenn du die Folie einfach nur hinter dem Uferrand herunter ins Erdreich geführt hast ist es klar, dass der Teich leer gesaugt wird. 
Hast du kene Saugsperre angelegt?
So wie ich es verstanden habe muss die Folie und die Ufermatte nach unten ins Erdreich. Da kann die Ufermatte dann enden aber die Folie muss dann wieder senkrecht aufgestellt werden. Jetzt saugt die Ufermatte zwar, aber nur so viel, dass der Wasserspiegel so hoch ist, wie die niedrigste Stelle der Saugsperre. Das ist dann wie ein winziger Ufergraben.

Ich habe vor, den Rand einfach flach genug an zu legen und bedecke die Folie bis zur Saugsperre (die ich auf beiden Seiten mit etwas Beton stabilisiere) mit Füllsand. Der kann auch bewachsen, allerdings wird er nicht so gut saugen. Das kann ich aber nur vermuten. Ist aber auch nicht beabsichtigt, da der Sand nur der Uferbepflanzung (__ Pfennigkraut zb) halt geben muss und nicht Wasser in einen extra dafür angelegten Graben saugen muss

Grüße Michael


----------



## tomsteich (15. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Hilfe beim Kauf von Steinfolie*

Hallo Michael,

die UM muss nicht in die Erde, bzw. nach unten geführt werden. Auch ein hohes Ufer (ohne Ufergraben) kann man damit gestalten.

Nur Sand alleine wird selten dauerhaft alle Regengüsse überstehen und in den Teich rutschen. Mit dem Sand auf der UM geschieht das Gleiche. Die Pflanzen wurzeln aber recht schnell auf der Matte fest und dann hält das auch. 

Beton darf nicht direkt auf die Folie. Besser, billiger, natürlicher und frostsicher ist es diese zwischen 2 Steinen einzuklemmen.

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## HAnniGAP (15. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Hilfe beim Kauf von Steinfolie*

Ich hab Kokosmatte/Frostschutz/Winterschutz die sind recht günstig.


----------



## Connemara (15. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Hilfe beim Kauf von Steinfolie*

Kokosmatte würde ich niemals wieder nehmen...die Reste, die jetzt noch drin sind vermodern und wenn ich sie stückweise entferne, stinkt es....zum Glück ist jetzt fast alles raus!


----------



## Michael der 2. (16. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Hilfe beim Kauf von Steinfolie*

Hallo Thomas

Beton darf nicht auf die Folie? Wieder was, was ich nicht gewusst habe. Hab gedacht, dass sich ja der feuchte Beton an die Folie anpasst. Aber hast recht, wenn der durch Frost mal etwas gesprengt wird, dann sind da auch spitze Steine drin...
Du meinst nur Sand auf der Folie hält nicht, andere sagen es geht. Hm, ich werde es einfach mal an nem Meter versuchen. Wenns schief läuft kann ich den Sand einfach verteilen, wenn nicht auch nicht schlimm. Dann kommen eben doch noch UM zum Einsatz. Aber das hat ja keine Eile, denn ich muss mit dem endgültigen Randabschluss ohnehin noch 3-4 Wochen warten, falls sich noch was setzt oder etwas Folie wandert. Außerdem haben direkt nach dem Wasser erst einmal die Pflanzen Vorrang.
Evtl bleibt ja auch noch Vlies 900 übrig oder sicherlich auch akzeptabel, die UM wird aus dem Wasser heraus und mit der Folie aufrecht gestellt, sie muss dann nur lang genug sein. Dann hätte der Beton keinen direkten Kontakt mehr, mit der Folie. Mir geht es da in erster Linie um die __ Senke an der Saugsperre, noch "im" Teich. Auf der Außenseite bin ich noch zerstritten mit mir selbst zwischen einem natürlichen Aussehen und einer pflegeleichten Rasenabschlusskannte.
Danke für den Tip jedenfalls.

Grüße Michael

Ps: Nebenbei habe ich hier im Forum auch schon oft gelesen, dass Kokosmatten mit der Zeit faulen und dann langsam zerreißen und abrutschen. Ich würde mir das genau überlegen. So etwas muss ewig stabil bleiben.


----------



## tomsteich (16. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Hilfe beim Kauf von Steinfolie*

Guten Morgen Michael,

klar, wenn Du Vlies auf die Folie legst kannst Du diese problemlos vermörteln. 

Ob der Sand in den Teich rutscht hängt natürlich auch davon ab in welche Richtung das Gefälle Deines Ufers geht.

Andernfalls kannst Du auch hier ein Vlies unterlegen und aus Mörtel an der Kante eine mehrere Zentimeter hohe Wulst formen. Dann sollte hier eine ordentliche Schicht Sand auch liegen bleiben und den Pflanzen halt bieten. In diesem Fall ist die Ufermatte auch nicht erforderlich.

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## Moderlieschenking (16. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Hilfe beim Kauf von Steinfolie*

Hallo Frank,

ich kann mich da einigen meiner Vorrednern nur anschließen, und kann Dir nur die 
Ufermatte empfehlen, schau doch nach Deiner Kapilarsperre - für mich kommt nichts
anderes wie Ufermatte in Frage.

LG Markus


----------



## max171266 (16. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Hilfe beim Kauf von Steinfolie*

Hallo Frank 
Ich habe mir meine Ufermatten für meinen Teich ,aus kosten gründen selber gemacht.
Und finde sind mir gut gelungen .Sie bestehen aus Polymehr Schweißbahn,diese habe ich mir auf länge 
geschnitten .Danach die unterseite mit,einem Brenner erhitzt und Kieß in der gewünschten stärke aufgesreut 
festgedrückt fertig.Im noch etwas warmen zustand past sie sich gut dem ufer an.
schau mal bei mir im Album.
gruß Manfred


----------



## tomsteich (16. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Hilfe beim Kauf von Steinfolie*

Hallo Manfred,

mit einer Ufermatte hat das nichts zu tun. Das ist vielleicht ein Ersatz für die teure Steinfolie zur Gestaltung kahler Ufer. Da wächst ja nichts drauf.

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## Christine (16. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Hilfe beim Kauf von Steinfolie*

Hallo Thomas,

da wächst nichts drauf? Irrtum - Algen werden es lieben!


----------



## max171266 (16. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Hilfe beim Kauf von Steinfolie*

Hallo Thomas
Es war von mir nur ein vorschlag ,muß man ja nicht machen .:sorry
Da ich noch ein Neuling auf dem Gebiet Teich bin, werde ich die eine oder andere Erfahrung noch machen müßen.....
Aber ich muß euch sagen, ihr gebt super tips  und seit auch sehr nett.....
liebe grüße  Manfred


----------



## Moderlieschenking (17. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Hilfe beim Kauf von Steinfolie*

Hallo Manfred,

die Idee mit der Steinfolie selber machen ist recht gut, nur ist halt die Steinfolie nicht
jedermanns Sache.

Ich habe zwar auch viele Steine um den Teich, doch für den Damm habe ich mich für die
Ufermatte entschieden, ausserdem speist mir meine Ufermatte auch meine Ufergräben,
was die Steinfolie definitiv nicht kann.

LG Markus


----------



## Aragorn (17. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Hilfe beim Kauf von Steinfolie*

Hallo zusammen,danke für die vielen Anregungen ... Nach der Kapilarsperre werde ich auf jeden Fall mal gucken bevor ich den Teichrand verschöner. Aber wie kommt es dann, dass ich keinen Wasserverlust mehr habe seit dem die Ufermatten nicht mehr da sind? Müsste ich nicht trotzdem noch Wasser verlieren?


----------



## tomsteich (17. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Hilfe beim Kauf von Steinfolie*

Hallo Frank,

nein, für mich ist das der Beweis, dass Deine Ufermatte mit der Erde oder Bepflanzung des Umlands Berührung hatte oder nach unten geführt wurde. Ansonsten kann kein Wasser verloren gehen.

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## Aragorn (19. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Hilfe beim Kauf von Steinfolie*

@ Manfred: Wie lange hast du die Steinfolie schon im Teich? Sieht super aus, verdreckt die auch nicht? So ähnlich hatte ich mir meinen Teichrand auch vorgestellt...


----------

